# Plans for outdoor information board



## crumfamily (Nov 1, 2011)

Hoping to find plans to build an outdoor informational bulletin board. Like you might see in a park , etc. With a small roof over it, etc. Wanting to build it for my Eagle Scout project. Any help would be much appreciated. Looking to do something using 2 6x6 posts and have a 4ftx4ft bulletin board w/plexiglass cover. Also a roof w/shingles. Thanks.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I built this for our Co-Op garden, similar to what you are talking about. Not so great a picture, but maybe gives you an idea. FYI, I used mostly 5/8" x 6" cedar fence boards for the front and roof.


----------

